# Datenbanktool für JAVA DB.



## Soahc (14. Jul 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche ein Tool mit dem ich mir den Inhalt einer JAVA DB bzw. Derby Datenbank ansehen bzw. SQL-Abfragen ausführen kann. Ich habe bisher nur mit mySQL gearbeitet, wo es ja die sehr umfangreiche MySQL Workbench gibt. Hat da jemand einen Tip?

gruß, Soahc


----------



## turtle (14. Jul 2011)

SQuirreL SQL Client Home Page


----------



## Gast2 (15. Jul 2011)

Theoretisch auch der Oracle Sql Developer. Müsstest notfalls nur den Treiber hinzufügen. Netbeans kann das auch, Eclipse sicherlich auch - notfalls mit Plugins.


----------



## tfa (15. Jul 2011)

DbVisualizer - The Universal Database Tool


----------



## Soahc (16. Jul 2011)

Super. vielen Dank. DbVisualizer ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## OSBI_Fan (26. Feb 2012)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> DbVisualizer - The Universal Database Tool



Hallo tfa,

bzw. eine Frage an die Java Experten bzw. Entwickler hier im Forum:

Wie kann ich mit dem DbVisualizer (DbVisualizer - The Universal Database Tool) auf eine eingebettete H2 Datenbank bzw. auf eine bereits vorhandene H2 Datenbank in einem bestehenden Projekt zugreifen?

Die H2 Datenbanktreiber für die Server bzw. embedded Version sind im DbVisualizer bereits vorhanden.

Wer weiss von Euch, wie das geht? Welche Schritte bzw. Einträge sind erforderlich?

Als IDE benutze ich XDEV 3 (XDEV Software Corp. - Startseite). In XDEV 3 kann ich die Tabellen direkt per SQL anlegen. Mit dem DbVisualizer bekomme ich aber die vorhandenen H2 Tabellen nicht angezeigt.

Ich möchte DBVis gerne als universelles Admin Tool für die Entwicklung der Datenbankstrukturen einsetzen.

Als Standard verwende ich bisher den Oracle SQL Developer (Oracle SQL Developer). Hier besteht jedoch, keine mir bekannte Möglichkeit, auf eine H2 Datenbank zuzugreifen.

Danke!

Grüße,

OSBI_Fan


----------



## tfa (26. Feb 2012)

> Wie kann ich mit dem DbVisualizer (DbVisualizer - The Universal Database Tool) auf eine eingebettete H2 Datenbank bzw. auf eine bereits vorhandene H2 Datenbank in einem bestehenden Projekt zugreifen?


Läuft die H2-DB wirklich im embedded-Modus? Dann würde ich sagen, das geht nicht. Von zwei Seiten gleichzeitig auf eine eingebettete DB zuzugreifen, ist soweit ich weiß nicht möglich.
Du kannst aber H2 auch im Server-Modus starten und dich dann auch mit DBVisualizer verbinden. Das klappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## OSBI_Fan (26. Feb 2012)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Läuft die H2-DB wirklich im embedded-Modus? Dann würde ich sagen, das geht nicht. Von zwei Seiten gleichzeitig auf eine eingebettete DB zuzugreifen, ist soweit ich weiß nicht möglich.
> Du kannst aber H2 auch im Server-Modus starten und dich dann auch mit DBVisualizer verbinden. Das klappt ohne Probleme.



Hallo tfa,

eine kurze Frage: Was trägst Du für den Servermodus in DBVis ein?

Neben den H2 Datenbanktreiber für die Server gibt es auch noch die Auswahlmöglichkeit für die embedded Treiber. Der Hintergrund ist mir noch unklar.

In XDEV 3 trage ich folgendes ein:

Datenbank-Server:   localhost

Port:                  	5435

Benutzername:             sa

Datenbankname:    z.B. Adressen

Danke!

Grüße,

OSBI_Fan


----------



## tfa (26. Feb 2012)

Du musst in für die Connection den Database-Typ H2 und die H2-Treiber setzen und dann den entsprechenden URL eintragen, wenn du den Server-Mode verwenden willst ("sa" und leeres PW müssten passen). Beispiele für URLs findest du hier: Features


----------



## OSBI_Fan (27. Feb 2012)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Du musst in für die Connection den Database-Typ H2 und die H2-Treiber setzen und dann den entsprechenden URL eintragen, wenn du den Server-Mode verwenden willst ("sa" und leeres PW müssten passen). Beispiele für URLs findest du hier: Features



Hallo tfa,

bisher konnte ich leider noch keinen passenden Eintrag finden bzw. den Zugriff auf die Tabellen herstellen.

Auf eine MS Access DB kann ich hingegen mit DBVis über die JDBC/ODBC Bridge problemlos zugreifen. 

In XDEV 3 ist unter dem Ordner workspace/default/projects ... src/Datenquellen der folgende Java Code hinterlegt -> Datei "myDB.java"

Welche entsprechenden URL wäre Deiner Meinung nach in DBVis einzutragen?!


```
package Datenquellen;

import xdev.db.h2.jdbc.H2JDBCDataSource;
import xdev.lang.PluginUser;
import xdev.lang.StaticInstanceSupport;
import xdev.util.auth.EncryptedPassword;


@PluginUser("h2_jdbc") public class myDB
extends H2JDBCDataSource implements StaticInstanceSupport //*§{GENERATED-CODE-LINE:DATASOURCE_SUPERCLASS}
{
	
	// Generated code, do not edit!*§{GENERATED-CODE-BLOCK-START:DATA_SOURCe}
	public final static myDB DB = new myDB();
	
	
	public static myDB getInstance()
	{
		return DB;
	}
	
	
	public myDB()
	{
		super();
		setName("Datenquellen.myDB");
		putParameterValue("embedded",false);
		putParameterValue("host","localhost");
		putParameterValue("port",5435);
		putParameterValue("username","SA");
		putParameterValue("password",new EncryptedPassword("wrl4qMdgPV8="));
		putParameterValue("catalog","Adressen");
		putParameterValue("isServerDataSource",false);
	}
	// End generated code*§{GENERATED-CODE-BLOCK-END:DATA_SOURCe}

}
```

Kannst Du unterstützen?!

Danke!

Grüße,

OSBI_Fan


----------



## tfa (28. Feb 2012)

Versuch folgendes:
[c]jdbc:h2:tcp://localhost:5435/~/Adressen[/c]
Die DB muss natürlich im Server-Modus gestartet sein.


----------

